

Basic quantum computing concepts implemented in Python - jtauber
https://github.com/jtauber/quantumpy

======
shabble
In what might not come entirely as a surprise, Damian Conway has been along
this road a long while ago: [http://search.cpan.org/~dconway/Quantum-
Superpositions-1.03/...](http://search.cpan.org/~dconway/Quantum-
Superpositions-1.03/lib/Quantum/Superpositions.pm)

------
Bakkot
Hasn't SymPy done this for a while?

[http://docs.sympy.org/0.7.2-py3k/modules/physics/quantum/ind...](http://docs.sympy.org/0.7.2-py3k/modules/physics/quantum/index.html)

------
erikb
It would be great if the functions were documented in a way to show what these
gates do and why they exist anyway. Not everybody has some pre education on
quantum computing, right?

~~~
jpwagner
[http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-435j-quantum-
compu...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-435j-quantum-computation-
fall-2003/index.htm)

